# New York vs Diana Shanks



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

New York Supreme Court finds no legal basis to find a dog dangerous based on breed. Diana Shanks was walking her pit bull Ghost past some house and a GSD broke loose from it's line and attacked her and her dog resulting in injuries to both dogs. Ghost was never off leash. The County court found her 65% culpable and labeled Ghost a "dangerous dog" Ms Shanks appealed and the Supreme Court of New York decided in her favor.
In my opinion a great decision and the correct one. I hope it sets a precedent .
http://blessthebullys.wordpress.com...-basis-to-find-dogs-dangerous-based-on-breed/


----------

